# the LED rv light



## traveller112 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi guys, 
Who has the LED lamps in RV? Recently I noticed that the battery becomes weaker. If it is effective I plan to change my current light to LED bulbs. Maybe I will leave the current fixture. I want to do it by the spring. 
Is the LED light worth of spent money?


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

1003 bulb is rated at .9 amps led replacement is rated at .09 amps. it takes 9-10 led"s to draw the current of 1 incandescent bulb.


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

I just recently replace almost all of my lighting with LED bulb. I may say it produces better illuminaton and voltage consumption way lower compared with ordinary bulbs.


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

To add, I installed a LED light bar as my lighting in the patio area. It was very bright, I any idea how to install a dimmer into it?


----------



## lionelmozz (Jul 11, 2016)

Agreed to it.


----------



## ToddandHeather (Jul 10, 2016)

*LED Light*

I realize this thread is a bit dated, but just in case you still seek recommendations .......

We replaced all our incandescent (and florescent) bulbs with their LED counterparts over two years ago. We experience close to a 90% reduction in energy use for lighting purposes as a result. Do your research on which brands provide the most cost effective choices. The cheapest price isn't always the wisest choice.


----------

